# This Months Outdoor life



## Marky Mark (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone read this months Outdoor Life Mag. Check out page 15 Iron Man Phil. He harvested 1202 fox this past season.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats quite an acheivment!


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

My issue hasnt made it out ot the bush yet, but I should have it tommorow.
Hey Mark, I got another club built by Jerry. The things a hoot.


----------

